# Shitaki Mushroom wine



## Torch404 (Jun 22, 2010)

3 Cups coarsely chopped Dried Shitaki Mushrooms
1/2 cup freshly toasted sesame seeds
Poured boiling water over mushrooms and sesame seeds then let sit out covered over night.

Juiced one organic lemon and zested
2 tsp of yeast nutrient
1 cup of tea made with two jasmine tea bags
2 x 64 oz bottles of treetop 100% apple juice
2 cups sugar
1/2 cup raisins
Starting SG 1.060
Made starter with Lavin 1116 yeast

I was intending this to be a cooking wine which is why I shot for just under 8% ABV. It cleared quick and I had no issues with sesame oil which I thought I might.

After about a month I could clearly taste both sesame and shitaki. They were weaker then what I was hoping for but noticeable.

At two months the taste has completely changed. There is no shitaki or sesame flavor, my wife says she still detects a hint of shitaki. The flavor is very fruity only a hint of apple a very nice wine I wouldn't mind drinking. It tastes like some dessert wines with out being sweet. I will follow up as it ages.


----------



## nontimbomala (Jan 24, 2012)

*Follow up?*

Do you have any follow up on this wine yet?


----------

